# Wearing of non recognized medals in EMS



## northernmedic (17 May 2018)

I work in EMS in Ontario and figured this would be a great place to ask this question.  I've noticed a lot of Paramedic Chiefs and senior personnel in Ontario wearing unofficial, in-house 'long service' medals in conjunction with medals recognized by the Crown like Exemplary Service medals, Diamond Jubilee medals etc.  This would seem to violate the rules governing 'wearing of insignia' as set out by the Canadian Honours System.  This seems to be a practice specific to EMS and was wondering if anyone has seen this practice anywhere else?  Would this be something that is frowned upon in Military circles?    

Toronto Paramedic Chief






Halton Paramedic Chief





Cochrane Paramedic Chief


----------



## Remius (17 May 2018)

The rules are laid out here.

http://www.gg.ca/document.aspx?lan=eng&id=14980

So yes.  What they are doing is likely wrong unless that medal is official, I don't know.

Note the guy at the bottom who seems to have his mounted for easy removal in case he gets called on it... ;D


----------



## mariomike (17 May 2018)

I'm only familiar with Toronto. Toronto police officers, firefighters and paramedics wear federal, provincial and city medals with their departmental dress uniform.

Our department had the Never saved a life medal. My Daddy is a Chief medal. I know someone at Headquarters medal. I cook a good pot of Ragu medal. Eight to Four medal. ( HQ staff only. ) My face was in the newspaper medal. I believe our own press medal. etc. 

^ Just kidding! ^

Seriously though, in a city with thousands of police officers, firefighters and paramedics, all you really cared about at a scene was how long they had been on the job. 

You could tell that with a quick glance to their lower left sleeve and counting the number of Years of Service insignia. 
One for every five years of completed service with the city.  

Unlike Toronto, the City of New York awards many medals to their police officers, firefighters and paramedics. 

Not aware of any complaints from the US military.

NYPD Medal Day
https://www.google.com/search?q=nypd+medal+day&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjahKD2h43bAhVFlVkKHfUpCbYQ_AUICygC&biw=1280&bih=603

FDNY ( firefighter and paramedic ) Medal Day
https://www.google.com/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&biw=1280&bih=603&tbm=isch&sa=1&ei=yJ_9WvOTK8Sb5wKxtLNI&q=fdny+medal+day&oq=fdny+medal+day&gs_l=img.12..0j0i24k1l9.89717.92992.0.95000.8.8.0.0.0.0.271.1445.1j4j3.8.0....0...1c.1.64.img..0.4.898...0i8i30k1j0i8i10i30k1j0i8i7i30k1.0.5lXsYpJSP4E



			
				Remius said:
			
		

> Note the guy at the bottom who seems to have his mounted for easy removal in case he gets called on it... ;D



My guess is it had just been pinned on him.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (17 May 2018)

What are the gongs (official and non-official?) worn by those in the OP pics?


----------



## mariomike (17 May 2018)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> What are the gongs (official and non-official?) worn by those in the OP pics?



Only familiar with the Toronto pic. 

One is the federal 20-year Exemplary Service Medal. Another is the City of Toronto Paramedic 12-year medal. 
You get a bar added ( to each ) every ten years.

Don't know what the other medal is.


----------



## Inspir (17 May 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Don't know what the other medal is.



Diamond Jubilee Medal


----------



## northernmedic (17 May 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I'm only familiar with Toronto. Toronto police officers, firefighters and paramedics wear federal, provincial and city medals with their departmental dress uniform.
> 
> Our department had the Never saved a life medal. My Daddy is a Chief medal. I know someone at Headquarters medal. I cook a good pot of Ragu medal. Eight to Four medal. ( HQ staff only. ) My face was in the newspaper medal. I believe our own press medal. etc.
> 
> ...



and it was common for those in your department to wear these departmental medals with other Crown medals?


----------



## northernmedic (17 May 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Calgary Police: "Crazy About Imaginary Medals"
> http://wearingyourmedalswrong.blogspot.ca/2016/05/calgary-crazy-about-imaginary-medals.html



Good read, I assumed with EMS it was merely ignorance of the rules, but if Police and Fire are doing it too, I guess its more of an accepted practice than I thought.  I'm not trying to complain like your insinuating, I'm just wondering if I should wear mine in conjunction with my other recognized medals.  I don't think I will.


----------



## CBH99 (17 May 2018)

Listen damnit...

I wanna look pretty badass, okay?  I want to have some ribbons on my chest, so when people look at me, they BOW DOWN to the all experienced, all wise, "been there, done that" badass that graces them with my presence.

Wearing recognized medals?  Wearing medals properly?  Wearing only medals that are authorized?  Pfffttttt, do you have ANY IDEA how much that's going to affect my rep?  How am I supposed to pick up b**tches when I look average & normal?   :facepalm:


Nobody even seems to look in detail at what ribbons/medals are being worn.  You see some medals on a chest, and ya think "Ah, okay, that guy has been around a bit."   Who cares about the details like legality, or the fact that I was awarded one simply for doing my job?  Or that I've been breathing on this planet for X number of years?

All this talk about being professional, adhering to the rules, wearing medals that are authorized, and wearing them properly?  Pffftttt.   Nonsense I tell you, sheer bloody nonsense.  Don't even get me started on only wearing medals that I EARNED, because that would just push me over the edge.


----------



## mariomike (17 May 2018)

Other than the nine to fivers at HQ, nobody cared about medals. I don't recall them ever being discussed in a crew station.

Got my 20-year federal one with a 30-year Bar in 2005. By then, I had been full-time permanent on the same dept. since 1972.

Came in a nice box. Looks nice in my desk drawer.


----------



## Inspir (17 May 2018)

Pretty much our HQ staff when they show up for public events and ceremonies


----------



## mike63 (17 May 2018)

Inspir said:
			
		

> Pretty much our HQ staff when they show up for public events and ceremonies



WOW...must really suck when they take that to the dry cleaners eh!


----------



## expwor (17 May 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I'm only familiar with Toronto. Toronto police officers, firefighters and paramedics wear federal, provincial and city medals with their departmental dress uniform.
> 
> Our department had the Never saved a life medal. My Daddy is a Chief medal. I know someone at Headquarters medal. I cook a good pot of Ragu medal. Eight to Four medal. ( HQ staff only. ) My face was in the newspaper medal. I believe our own press medal. etc.
> 
> ^ Just kidding! ^



U.S Army seems to have medals to acknowledge that sort of service

And yes, just kidding too  ;D

Tom


----------



## brihard (18 May 2018)

Just so it’s understood, adhering to the directions given by Rideau Hall on the wearing of medals and decorations is a matter of convention and respect for the Crown as the font of honour, through the viceregal. There’s no enforceable law or regulation (outside of oefanizationalndress regulations) that binds people to comply with same, and there are plenty of emergency service organizations that are completely OK with people combining municipal or provincial  honours and awards along side awards from the Canadian honours system. Obviously that is frowned upon by the chancellor of honours, but it’s not in and of itself breaking any rule that’s actually an enforceable rule.

Interestingly some provincial honours and awards have been incorporated into the Canadian honours system. But most have not.


----------



## blacktriangle (18 May 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Our department had the Never saved a life medal. My Daddy is a Chief medal. I know someone at Headquarters medal. I cook a good pot of Ragu medal. Eight to Four medal. ( HQ staff only. ) My face was in the newspaper medal. I believe our own press medal. etc.



We have them too. They are called Jubilee medals. 

*pops smoke*


----------



## mariomike (19 May 2018)

northernmedic said:
			
		

> Would this be something that is frowned upon in Military circles?
> 
> Toronto Paramedic Chief





			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> Obviously that is frowned upon by the chancellor of honours, but it’s not in and of itself breaking any rule that’s actually an enforceable rule.



New York City avoids the frowns by restricting their police officers, firefighters and paramedics to wearing ONLY departmental medals, ribbons, citations etc. awarded by the city on their departmental uniforms. 

ie: Non-departmental medals, ribbons etc. from other agencies are not worn on departmental uniforms.

Toronto has not adopted that policy, yet.

Top image is of the medals awarded each and every year to NYC firefighters and paramedics. ( Firefighters and paramedics belong to the same department. FDNY )

Bottom image is of the medals awarded each and every year to NYPD officers.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (20 May 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> New York City avoids the frowns by restricting their police officers, firefighters and paramedics to wearing ONLY departmental medals, ribbons, citations etc. awarded by the city on their departmental uniforms.



There wouldn't be a lot of frowns from an American version of the Chancellery of Honours because there isn't one.  While "we" view the US President (like all foreign heads of state) as the fount of honour for their particular country's orders, decorations and medals, the traditional American view of honours is quite different from our centralized "British tradition".  Must be due to that revolution stuff when they told the British to fuck off.  Though many of the decorations, medals, ribbons and other devices that are available to members of the US military and naval services have been implemented by executive order of the President or by public law passed in Congress (and signed by the President), a significant number of medals and commendations are instituted by individual Secretaries of departments.  Often, the legislative basis of US government departments and some agencies provides the ability for the heads of those organs to establish awards, especially if those departments/agencies have some form of uniformed service.  But a uniform is not necessary for US government employees in any number of agencies to receive medals specific to their organizations like the US Public Health Service, or the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration, or Customs and Border Patrol, or NASA, or CIA or FBI or . . . many more.

Even within the Department of Defence, regulations about the wear of awards is not consistent across all services, with some service specific awards not allowed to be worn by a different service.  And for those in National Guard service they are permitted to wear state awards but only when they are in that state's service.

Using NYC government departments as an example to illustrate a point about mixing Canadian official and non-official awards on municipal uniforms would be like using Boy Scout merit badges as the example.


----------



## mariomike (20 May 2018)

northernmedic said:
			
		

> Would this be something that is frowned upon in Military circles?
> 
> Toronto Paramedic Chief



Can't speak for the Chief, but I imagine if I made $227,895.05 ( Sunshine List ) last year, I'd be crying all the way to the bank.  



			
				northernmedic said:
			
		

> I assumed with EMS it was merely ignorance of the rules, but if Police and Fire are doing it too, I guess its more of an accepted practice than I thought.



I haven't worn the uniform in nine years. But, I believe NYC has the right idea,

City ribbons _only_  on city police, fire and paramedic uniforms.


----------



## Blackwatch09 (18 Nov 2018)

I don't really see anything wrong with wearing a medal that was awarded for years of service. Yeah it's just a "time served" medal, but that doesn't mean it wasn't earned by the wearer. Just because it wasn't awarded for Military Valor doesn't make it any less important. Don't get me wrong, Military service is of the highest honor, but why are Police/Fire/EMS shamed for being proud of their achievements? 

So I have a question that's probably going to set off the lot of you lol;

I recently received a medal for my "service" in the Army Cadets. The description of the medal states "The
Army Cadet Service Medal will be worn at the extreme left of all decorations and medals of the Cadet system, all in accordance with existing dress regulations of the Canadian Cadet Organization and, if/where permitted, of the Canadian Honours System." -https://www.armycadethistory.com/Trophies/medals_Longservicemedal.htm

Do I think it's geeky to wear an Army Cadet medal as an adult? Absolutely lol but I'm really proud that I have a medal and I would love to show that pride and wear it on my uniform, but I don't want to offend anyone (specifically Military personnel who have bled for theirs).

What do you think?


----------



## garb811 (18 Nov 2018)

Which uniform? If it is a EMS uniform, best to talk to your organization and find out what they think and if they have approved it for wear... My guess is it will be a "no" but you won't know until you ask.


----------



## Blackwatch09 (18 Nov 2018)

Yep an EMS uniform. We do allow for wearing of medals, I'm trying to get confirmation from a Supervisor who's currently working with the Cadet League as well. I did find this though;

"The Army Cadet Service Medal will be worn at the extreme left of all decorations and medals of the Cadet system, all in accordance with existing dress regulations of the Canadian Cadet Organization and, if/where permitted, of the Canadian Honours System."
https://www.armycadethistory.com/Trophies/medals_Longservicemedal.htm


----------



## mariomike (18 Nov 2018)

Blackwatch09 said:
			
		

> Yep an EMS uniform.



Depends on the service. And the province, as paramedicine is provincially regulated. 

In Ontario alone there are about sixty paramedic services.

In Canada, if you know one paramedic service, you only know one paramedic service. 

In Metro, with thousands of police officers, firefighters and paramedics all you really cared about on a call was how long they had been on the job. 

You could tell that with a quick glance to their lower left sleeve and counting the number of Years of Service insignia. 

One for every five years of full-time completed service with the city. You didn't get them for out of town or military service.


----------



## garb811 (18 Nov 2018)

Pure cadet medals, like that one, aren't part of the Canadian Honours system. In that regard, it would be as applicable as someone asking to wear a Legion medal, which is why I said it will likely be a "no".


----------



## mariomike (18 Nov 2018)

Blackwatch09 said:
			
		

> , but why are Police/Fire/EMS shamed for being proud of their achievements?



I don't know. They do it differently in the US. Same job. Different country.

eg: New York City restricts their police officers, firefighters and paramedics to wearing only NYC medals, ribbons, citations etc. on their NYC uniforms. 
And they get PLENTY. 

ie: Non-departmental medals, ribbons etc. from the military and other agencies are not worn on NYC uniforms.


----------



## brihard (18 Nov 2018)

The Canadian honours system is the Canadian honour system. It includes only those honours and awards recognized by Rideau Hall, and it includes all honours and awards recognized by Rideau Hall. Most are federal, there are a few provincial medals / decorations as well.

There are 'rules' for the Canadian honours system, though they are not enforceable in and of themselves. It is proper _protocol_ not to mix official honours with others, but again that's not inherently enforceble under any law. Now, organizations such as the military, RCMP, etc will have their regulations and orders - in both of thsoe cases they do have the strength of law. Other organizations may choose to disregard proper protocol for the Canadian honours system and allow other awards to be worn with them- Calgary Police is probably one of the best examples in that they will stack their own long service medal with the federal one, for instance.

It's generally frowned upon not to observe the proper protocol as outlined by the GG... Though the circles of those who truly care are pretty limited outside of the military/veterans community. Unless someone is deceitfully wearing honours and awards in the sense that it would offend the section of the criminal code against unlawfully wearing military decorations, an individual doing so won't run up against any law. You just might have a few facebook groups or blogs crawl up your arse over it.


----------



## mariomike (18 Nov 2018)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Calgary Police is probably one of the best examples in that they will stack their own long service medal with the federal one, for instance.



Somebody was blogging about it,

Calgary Police: "Crazy About Imaginary Medals"
http://wearingyourmedalswrong.blogspot.ca/2016/05/calgary-crazy-about-imaginary-medals.html


----------



## JesseWZ (19 Nov 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Somebody was blogging about it,
> 
> Calgary Police: "Crazy About Imaginary Medals"
> http://wearingyourmedalswrong.blogspot.ca/2016/05/calgary-crazy-about-imaginary-medals.html



(Unpopular Opinion I think?) 

I ... kinda understand being a wee bit irritable about current and former GG's wearing decorations out of order or incorrectly... - as it is their sovereigns honours and awards system in the first place... but to sh!t all over some random municipal or provincial employees about the medals system they have found themselves in seems like a huge waste of energy. 

To those folks, the medals aren't imaginary. They've earned their long service medals the same as if you got your 35 year watch at Safeway or Hudsons Bay Co. They represent a career of unique experiences, some dangerous, and full of service to community. Sure, they haven't been blessed by a sovereign, but I'm pretty neither have cadet medals and we cheerfully allow our youth to wear them without much squawking. 

Hell, I could invent the Long and Illustrious Service to the _JesseWZ_ Family Order of Medallion Wearing Fanatics Medal and as long as I don't breach CAF orders and policy, could happily wear it on my civilian clothing.

 (_LAISTTJFOMWFM for short - and comes with the aforementioned post nominal_)

At the end of the day, the only people who really care about our honours system seem to be the ones within it and even then we have lots of folks complaining about receiving medals they will elect not to wear (the Diamond Jubilee for example) as if it is optional. 

Edited to add: The above quoted blog seems to be indicative of a cultural attitude within the military and retired veteran communities that I can't quite put my finger on. It seems to circle around "the things we feel are important - are important - period." not realizing the only reason something has value in our community is because we have given it such. It's like yelling at a civilian walking on the grass on a base... he has no reason not to walk on the grass, no appreciation for why military members may choose to avoid doing so and exists outside that regulatory system entirely.


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Nov 2018)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> (Unpopular Opinion I think?)
> 
> I ... kinda understand being a wee bit irritable about current and former GG's wearing decorations out of order or incorrectly... - as it is their sovereigns honours and awards system in the first place... but to sh!t all over some random municipal or provincial employees about the medals system they have found themselves in seems like a huge waste of energy.
> 
> ...



I sat across the table from a guy at a Mess Dinner, he was an Honorary from another unit, who had several 'Idi Amin' type decorations, including one work around his neck on a ribbon.

He apparently had them made for himself, based on his personal designs.

How he was allowed to do this, I have no idea, but it was clearly a slap in the face of CAF as a whole.


----------



## RocketRichard (19 Nov 2018)

I must admit I have never understood the awarding of CD to CIC officers.  Training is not same as reg force and PRes folks nor or they to put themselves in harms way...


----------



## Remius (19 Nov 2018)

RomeoJuliet said:
			
		

> I must admit I have never understood the awarding of CD to CIC officers.  Training is not same as reg force and PRes folks nor or they to put themselves in harms way...



Well I guess a CD is a recognition of service.  CIC are considered part of the reserves as one of the sub classes of reservists. Putting yourself in harms away and training similarities are not  a condition for eligibility for the CD.


----------



## RocketRichard (19 Nov 2018)

Remius said:
			
		

> Well I guess a CD is a recognition of service.  CIC are considered part of the reserves as one of the sub classes of reservists. Putting yourself in harms away and training similarities are not  a condition for eligibility for the CD.



Agree, but when one joins the CF there is an understanding that one may , one day, be in harms way but I get your point.


----------



## JesseWZ (19 Nov 2018)

RomeoJuliet said:
			
		

> Agree, but when one joins the CF there is an understanding that one may , one day, be in harms way  but I get your point.



You've never been stuck alone in an enclosed facility where 1000's of teenagers with gallons of fresh hormones pumping through their blood are similarly stuck...


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Nov 2018)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> You've never been stuck alone in an enclosed facility where 1000's of teenagers with gallons of fresh hormones pumping through their blood are similarly stuck...



Kind of like 'Lord of the Flies meets Grease' right?


----------



## RocketRichard (19 Nov 2018)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> You've never been stuck alone in an enclosed facility where 1000's of teenagers with gallons of fresh hormones pumping through their blood are similarly stuck...



Oh if you only knew what my full time job is...Totally a SME regarding teenagers.


----------



## Blackwatch09 (19 Nov 2018)

I was going through that guy's blog (yourewearingyourmedalswrong.com or whatever) and man is he fired up over stupid shit lol
He was bashing Alberta as the "wild west of medals", I was happy that someone beat me to posting a comment containing the link for the dress standards that states that they're wearing them appropriately. 
Not to be disrespectful, but I find it funny how it's generally seen in the Military community that those popcorn medals for "showing up to do your job" are the same as a lot of CF medals that are given for those who....show up and do your job lol

Most of the literature on this matter is clear as mud at best. From what I gather, the Emergency Services Medal awarded from the Province is presented by the Governor General herself (doesn't get much better than that aside from the Queen) and is placed on the left (the far left of any other Federal medals). The Cadet medal is considered an "Unofficial" medal and goes on the right chest but CAN be included with other Canadian Honours if/where applicable or accepted. 

I likely won't wear it on my day to day, but I may put it on my Honor Guard uniform for Remembrance Day as a sign of respect for what little Military experience I do have. 

Thank you again for all of your advice guys!


----------



## mariomike (19 Nov 2018)

Blackwatch09 said:
			
		

> From what I gather, the Emergency Services Medal awarded from the Province is presented by the Governor General herself (doesn't get much better than that aside from the Queen) and is placed on the left (the far left of any other Federal medals).



Is this what you are referring to? 
http://www.gg.ca/en/honours/canadian-honours/directory-honours/exemplary-service-medals/emergency-medical-services-exemplary-service-medal

It's from Canada, not Ontario.

General Rohmer presented ours, not the GG.

It was a nice gesture from Ottawa, and appreciated. 

But, by that time ( 2005 ) I had already been on the department 33 years. Some recipients, my co-workers, had been on longer than that.


----------



## garb811 (19 Nov 2018)

Maybe this one, Alberta Emergency Services Medal, which I'm told is something that a former Lieutenant-Governor of Alberta signed off on. This still doesn't make it part of the Canadian Honours System, notwithstanding the below from the AESM Policy Guidelines:



> ...
> 7. ORDER OF PRECEDENCE AND POSITIONING OF SERVICE BARS
> 
> a. The AESM may be worn in accord with the policy of the Nominating Authority. If the medal is worn on the left breast of the recipient, it must be worn in a position subordinate to any awards issued by the Crown in right of Canada.
> ...


----------



## mariomike (20 Nov 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Maybe this one, Alberta Emergency Services Medal,



Maybe that's why the blogger called Alberta, "The Wild West of medals."


----------



## Blackwatch09 (20 Nov 2018)

That's the one! See what I mean though? "IF the medal is worn on the left..." etc. Like come on, make a decision on where it's supposed to friggin go lol


----------



## garb811 (20 Nov 2018)

It’s pretty cut and dried to me actually, but stuff like that is what happens when organizations take it upon themself to try to imitate the Canadian Honours System.  

For what it’s worth, if a reservist in Alberta decided they wanted to add this to their medals and wear it with their emergency services uniform, they would require a duplicate set of medals because it isn’t authorized for wear for the CAF.


----------



## mariomike (20 Nov 2018)

The 12-year "Alberta Emergency Services Medal" seems to be a way of compensating those who would be ineligible for the 20-year 
( Federal ) Exemplary Service Medal ( ESM ). 

"◾Dispatchers employed in the public sector supporting emergency responders."

Emergency Medical Dispatchers ( EMD ) would be ineligible for the ESM. EMDs do important work. But, a sit-down job in a clean, inside environment with no heavy lifting and a thermostat on the wall does not meet the "performance of duties involving potential risk" criteria for an ESM.

"◾Emergency Medical Services (EMS) personnel, including paramedics and emergency medical responders (EMR) as defined by the Health Professions Act, employed in public service."

Only licenced AEMCA Paramedics are permitted to service 9-1-1 calls in Ontario.

Emergency Medical Responders (EMRs) require 80 to 120 hours of training. Primary Care Paramedic (PCP), require a two-year diploma of paramedicine. Advanced Care Paramedics (ACP) require an additional year of training and clinical experience totaling three years of education, and Critical Care Paramedics (CCP) require a final year of education totaling four years of education.
Although not yet required to apply, a bachelor's degree of paramedicine is becoming the standard educational requirement for those hired.



			
				Blackwatch09 said:
			
		

> Like come on, make a decision on where it's supposed to friggin go lol



In the US, from what I have read, military ribbons are not generally worn on emergency service uniforms ( to avoid mixing military with departmental ribbons. ) 

The City of Los Angeles, however, is a notable exception,

"LAPD authorizes military and LAPD ribbons to be worn on our LAPD class A uniform during authorized events and inspections."
https://www.joinlapd.com/military


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Nov 2018)

While we're on the subject of 'bling' for non-CAF members...

....who should/ is authorized to wear the Canadian Flag on their uniformed shoulders, you know, like CAF members do?


----------



## brihard (20 Nov 2018)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> While we're on the subject of 'bling' for non-CAF members...
> 
> ....who should/ is authorized to wear the Canadian Flag on their uniformed shoulders, you know, like CAF members do?



That would be up to the organization, but I see no reason anyone or any organization should be restricted by some law from wearing a Canadian flag as part of a uniform.


----------



## northernmedic (13 Dec 2018)

does anyone know what this Toronto Paramedic is wearing around is neck?  Is it some sort of British Order of Merit or Chivalry?


----------



## mariomike (13 Dec 2018)

northernmedic said:
			
		

> does anyone know what this Toronto Paramedic is wearing around is neck?



I know, and like, the man on the left. No idea what all the bling is for.

All I paid attention to was the lower left sleeve.


----------



## Remius (13 Dec 2018)

Maybe a city award. 

Ottawa has an "Order of Ottawa" medal.  It isn't recognised anywhere else. 

When I was in scouts, there were bravery awards handed out by the GG.  But they were scout medals.  You could wear it on your scout uniform or your suit or whatever but it was not officially sanctioned by Rideau Hall.

As far as I care, people can wear whatever they want within whatever rules they fall under.  If a city has a free for all banana republic general's uniform policy fill your boots.  If you have set rules or fall under certain formalised rules then follow them.  If you earned something via the Canadian Honours system then follow the rules. 

Wear as many made up medals as you want.  In scouts we called them merit badges. 

Just don't wear real ones if you haven't earned them.


----------



## mariomike (13 Dec 2018)

northernmedic said:
			
		

> Would this be something that is frowned upon in Military circles?





			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> New York City avoids the frowns by restricting their police officers, firefighters and paramedics to wearing ONLY departmental medals, ribbons, citations etc. awarded by the City on their departmental uniforms.
> 
> ie: Non-departmental medals, ribbons etc. from other agencies ( eg: military ) are not worn on departmental uniforms.
> 
> ...


https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/128030/post-1534037.html#msg1534037


----------



## chrisf (13 Dec 2018)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> While we're on the subject of 'bling' for non-CAF members...
> 
> ....who should/ is authorized to wear the Canadian Flag on their uniformed shoulders, you know, like CAF members do?



Anyone, no authorization required.


----------



## mariomike (13 Dec 2018)

Not a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Anyone, no authorization required.



If I recall correctly, in Toronto, we started seeing the Canadian flag displayed more prominently on emergency services vehicles and uniforms immediately after 9/11.



			
				Remius said:
			
		

> If a city has a free for all banana republic general's uniform policy fill your boots.



I only worked for one city. 

Just shy of 37 years ( full-time ) doing nothing but 9-1-1 calls.

I received exactly one medal from the City. When I retired.


----------



## brihard (13 Dec 2018)

northernmedic said:
			
		

> does anyone know what this Toronto Paramedic is wearing around is neck?  Is it some sort of British Order of Merit or Chivalry?



LOL, no. It’s the ‘Order of St George’. It’s a ‘pay to play’ group, basically a weirdly constructed sort of charity for veterans. You pay your membership fee, you get a neck gong. It looks convincing, but has no actual recognized existence in our system of honours and awards.


----------



## chrisf (13 Dec 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> If I recall correctly, in Toronto, we started seeing the Canadian flag displayed more prominently on emergency services vehicles and uniforms immediately after 9/11.



At work we regulalry get coveralls with a Canadian Flag patch on one shoulder and the provincial flag on the other.

It's not a "uniform" or even in the spec for the coveralls we buy, it's just how one supplier supplies them.

They're usually pretty black or brown after a few weeks.


----------



## mariomike (13 Dec 2018)

Compared to The City of Toronto, The City of New York awards a lot of "bling" to their police officers, firefighters and paramedics.

They do not wear miltary or other medals or ribbons etc. on their departmental uniforms. 

This is just for NYC firefighters and paramedics, ( NYPD not included ),
https://www1.nyc.gov/assets/fdny/downloads/pdf/about/medal-day-book-2018.pdf

When reading their "Medal Day" book, I find it helps to keep in mind that 343 NYC firefighters and paramedics - out of a force of 8648 - were KIA in a single day. 

That does not include members who later died of health related issues.

( Those numbers do not include NYPD. )  

NYPD has their own Medal Day.
 http://nypdnews.com/2018/06/2018-nypd-medal-day/



			
				daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> ....who should/ is authorized to wear the Canadian Flag on their uniformed shoulders, you know, like CAF members do?



I don't know about the rest of Canada, but since 9/11, the Maple Leaf has been part of the uniform of Toronto's three emergency services.



			
				Remius said:
			
		

> If you earned something via the Canadian Honours system then follow the rules.



Ottawa gave me an Exemplary Service Medal ( ESM ). 
That came after 33 years of running 9-1-1 calls in North America's fourth largest city ( NYC, LA, Mexico City, Toronto ).
It was nice of them, but I have never worn it.

As I, recall, back in the 1980's, Toronto was talking about going with a medal program similar to New York's. The feds frowned upon that idea, and came up with the ESM. They wanted to be the source, rather than City Hall. 

Which I find ironic, because the ESM is the only involvement the federal government has ever had in our operation.


----------

